# Tough Outdoor Woman



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

I pride myself on being an outdoor woman. Had to get over walking through the woods in the dark a bit, but now I can hunt with the best of them. Will gut a deer, fish, shoot in the rain and mud, brave the cold, etc. Why is it then that I screamed like a eight year old girl at a horror movie when I saw the tail of a snake go under my laundry basket in the house while I was sorting laundry last night?? :faint:

Luckily the BF came to the rescue, but he was a little squeemish too. Sort of feel bad for the snake today; barely bigger than a half dollar all coiled up.

I am scarred for life. Couldn't even shoot last night because I was so traumatized. 

Do I have to turn in my Outdoor Gal badge? :set1_thinking:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Archry Princess said:


> I pride myself on being an outdoor woman. Had to get over walking through the woods in the dark a bit, but now I can hunt with the best of them. Will gut a deer, fish, shoot in the rain and mud, brave the cold, etc. Why is it then that I screamed like a eight year old girl at a horror movie when I saw the tail of a snake go under my laundry basket in the house while I was sorting laundry last night?? :faint:
> 
> Luckily the BF came to the rescue, but he was a little squeemish too. Sort of feel bad for the snake today; barely bigger than a half dollar all coiled up.
> 
> ...


Nope, gotta have something to talk about besides all that guttin' and huntin' stuff....lol :embara:


----------



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

Your badge is revoked, you should have just grabbed it lol


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

NO don't turn it in.....I had a rat snake in my pantry not too long ago. I almost had a heart attack. My husband thought something was wrong with the kids because I was screaming so loud. Needless to say, I survived the ordeal but I'm like you....everytime I walk in my pantry I look around to see whats looking back at me....LOL:embara:


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

:cocktail:

You're fine - no need to worry about losing face over a snake - everyone gets twitchy over something!

Bats bother me sometimes - and the toughest outdoors gal I know - my partner, K?

For her, it's those kind of crab-shaped little spiders - that jump. Towards you. Fearless little monsters!

:set1_rolf2:

You gotta laugh afterwards to keep your sanity. . .


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I think I would panic too if I saw a snake where they don't belong.... In the house, yea, I would scream too. 

I did try to catch a gardner snake today, it was crossing the path I was on in the woods, but it was too fast and I was too tired.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I HATE snakes!! especially rattlers which are abundant in our area 

and if you need a back up story:lol: you can always say you weren't scared you were "startled"


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

CountryWoman said:


> I HATE snakes!! especially rattlers which are abundant in our area
> 
> and if you need a back up story:lol: you can always say you weren't scared you were "startled"


I never saw a snake in AZ when I lived there. I also always made my husband go first when ever we went walking in the desert, just in case. 

If I had see one I'm sure I would have left a little puddle in the desert. 

I did see a rattler the other day at a nature center and the guy there made the snake rattle. I was surprised it was not loud like in the movies. It sounded more like a bug buzzing by.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

My motto is...if it has less than 2 legs and more than 4 then we have a problem. That pretty much eliminates snakes and spiders! I really hate spiders. Just about peed my pants at a local shoot a couple of weeks ago when a HUGE wolf spider came dancing across my boot! Needless to say it was the last boot she crossed. 

Snakes..well I think I can handle them as long as they are not IN the house! 
In the woods or in the yard..well thats ok I suppose. I wouldnt run from it. But now I would run from a spider!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

goofyswife2788 said:


> My motto is...if it has less than 2 legs and more than 4 then we have a problem. That pretty much eliminates snakes and spiders! I really hate spiders. Just about peed my pants at a local shoot a couple of weeks ago when a HUGE wolf spider came dancing across my boot! Needless to say it was the last boot she crossed.
> 
> Snakes..well I think I can handle them as long as they are not IN the house!
> In the woods or in the yard..well thats ok I suppose. I wouldnt run from it. But now I would run from a spider!



Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Definitely don't have to turn in your outdoor gal card! I HATE snakes and scream like a girl every time I see one. But worse is my offensive lineman sized husband who is the toughest guy I know, pretty much jumps into the arms of anyone standing nearby when he sees a snake. If he doesn't have to turn in his man card, you don't have to turn in your outdoor girl card.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

McStamper said:


> I never saw a snake in AZ when I lived there. I also always made my husband go first when ever we went walking in the desert, just in case.
> 
> If I had see one I'm sure I would have left a little puddle in the desert.
> 
> I did see a rattler the other day at a nature center and the guy there made the snake rattle. I was surprised it was not loud like in the movies. It sounded more like a bug buzzing by.


Ah the movies if it is humid they don't really rattle at all, they are "trying" but you don't hear it at all:fear: . . they can jump their whole length . .hate those things . . came across one today on the way to check cattle . . :zip:


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

You're in great company! I can deal with snakes if they are away from me. I enjoy watching the big black snake that roams my back property, but we have a small creek and used to have a problem with moccasins. After killing about 200 over the past 3 years, we don't have that problem as much. BUT if any kind of snake makes it to my back porch, he probably won't go back. I have never had one in my house (praise God) but if I did, I'd probably give up my house until somebody got it out!


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok guys for me its Palmetto Bugs...Down here in Florida we have them the size of small dogs and you have never seen anyone freak like me, can't even kill them and have to leave the house till hubby gets home....So hang in there, You are not alone...


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Your not alone!*

I absolutely HATE spiders. I pretty much don't get anything done until some one squishes it. EWWWW!!! ukey:
As for snakes, I haven't seen to many here in Utah - Thank God! I know they are out there....But wouldn't like to come across them either!

The one time I was antelope hunting, I was in my blind, minding my own business, and a mouse came darting under my blind. I squealled like a school girl!! Legs went flipping up in the air! Scared the crap outta me! Good thing the only thing around were a bunch of cows! But man!!! That was a surprise!! :embara:


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

goofyswife2788 said:


> My motto is...if it has less than 2 legs and more than 4 then we have a problem.


I completely agree with this. I am fine with snakes as long as they don't move, the minute they start moving I get the heebies! :scared:

Spiders I can't handle whether moving or not. Just hate them.:eek3:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

For me I'm only afraid of 2 kinds of snakes.....A BIG ONE AND A LITTLE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> For me I'm only afraid of 2 kinds of snakes.....A BIG ONE AND A LITTLE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You sound like the chic....lol.....I don't like them either, she and I did a dance the other day.....lol


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> You sound like the chic....lol.....I don't like them either, she and I did a dance the other day.....lol


Me too....I went out the backdoor and one surprised me on the top step...so I skipped the other step!!! By the time I got to a gun he was looooonnnnnggggg gone!!!!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

keep your badge! I can't handle spiders - especially when they get bigger and start to get fur


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

I am glad to see I'm not alone. :grouphug:

Last year at a 3D shoot, there was an outbreak of cicadas (like locust). They climb out of the ground, hang on a plant, bust out of their cacoon leaving the cacoon on the underside of the leaves, dry on top of the leaves then head up the trees to mate. Between the cacoons and the bugs, which aren't too pretty, there were millions and trillions of bugginess everywhere. That experience was my definition of a horror movie. Luckily, my AA was strong enough to keep me shooting through 40 targets. Not sure I would have hung out that long for anything else.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Archry Princess said:


> I am glad to see I'm not alone. :grouphug:
> 
> Last year at a 3D shoot, there was an outbreak of cicadas (like locust). They climb out of the ground, hang on a plant, bust out of their cacoon leaving the cacoon on the underside of the leaves, dry on top of the leaves then head up the trees to mate. Between the cacoons and the bugs, which aren't too pretty, there were millions and trillions of bugginess everywhere. That experience was my definition of a horror movie. Luckily, my AA was strong enough to keep me shooting through 40 targets. Not sure I would have hung out that long for anything else.


Dang! You made it through THAT and you were worried about not being a tough outdoor woman because you saw a snake under the laundry basket in your house?  All I can say is :77: for maintaining your cool throug that!


----------



## will1burr (Jun 1, 2009)

*don't worry*

Don't worry this outdoorsman shrieks at the sight of snakes too...


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

Eh. we all have our things. I'm fine with snakes and mice though not a fan of spiders. I can hunt and fish with the best of them but i still choose not to gut my own deer. haha.
I think it's great to have a nice balance between feminine and outdoorsy.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

LOL this made me laugh. I agree, I could crawl through the sand and mudd with the best of the boys in basic. My DI told me I had more heart than all the guys combined. 

You put me in a room and toss a spider in the corner and I'm a big ole baby. Now I must admit though, I've tried to "man up" cause I don't want my bf to know just how terrified I really am!!!! He made me kill one the other day and all I could do was throw my Honda owner's manual at it. Now I can't touch that lol.

And clowns.................but I shall not discuss that one at 27 yrs old lol


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love being outdoors and most activities such as fishing, archery, bla bla bla. But I must say it has its limits. Ill baid a hook with a big ole slimy night crawler but to touch a cat fish! ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? NEVER! Going to try the hunting thing this fall- my husband made me stick around while he cleaned 18lbs worth of catfish we had caught one night. I had to kill them and help him skin them and watch him gut them. He says he is going to move me up to gutting bigger things since I doubt ill be able to gut a deer if the time comes. 

Does this all make me a sissygirl? Call me anything but a sissygirl....lol


----------



## edswench (Apr 26, 2009)

LMAO No dont turn in your outdoor girl badge but I can one up your baby snake. coming out of the house last week I scream hubby comes running out 4 1/2 foot rat snake with in a few feet of me screamed like a girl once he did the guy thing and kill it I started screaming again kid you not 5 ft rat snake with in spitting distance to me I about past out from hyper ventaliting then once he lobbed off his head I started gagging right there almost puked in my drive way the snake was huge and that was gross I am keeping my girl outdoor badge and I am still not gutting a dear lol but I dont mind getting sweaty dirty or rained on etc.. NO SNAKES though....:lol3:


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

I had to smile when I read everyones posting. It made me feel better knowing there are women into archery but are still nervous when it comes to reptiles, bugs and rodents. For me... its spiders. Just today my dog was following a small spider in my house and I had to find all the courage in me to get rid of it. Scary!!!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

See I can handle snakes, mice, ants, etc etc don't touch me with a roach or a spider (I call them 8 legged ants cause I hate that word so much)

Yup I'm a big ole baby


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure if I am allowed to post here since this is the womens forum, but I will this once.

I am a guy. And guys are supposed to be tough. And I think that as far as guys go, I am pretty tough. But, if I saw a snake in my house I would either burn it down or sell it! I have a pretty serious phobia of snakes.

Archry Princess, I say you get to keep your badge.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I can honestly say I can handle snakes, hubby on the other hand doesnt do well with them..Spiders are my weakness. I hate em and after a brown recluse decided to make a snack out my leg on one campin trip I realy realy hate em. I was loadin a washer at work the other day (hospital laundry) and a giant brown recl. came runnin out at me...about 8 inches from my face.. I made him drop and did the "stomp" on him..lol Our biggest pest on the range is giant red wasps...I HATE those..


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

sagitarius said:


> Not sure if I am allowed to post here since this is the womens forum, but I will this once.
> 
> I am a guy. And guys are supposed to be tough. And I think that as far as guys go, I am pretty tough. But, if I saw a snake in my house I would either burn it down or sell it! I have a pretty serious phobia of snakes.
> 
> Archry Princess, I say you get to keep your badge.


Nope unless you jump and squeal like a little girl it doesn't count.  lol


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

goofyswife2788 said:


> My motto is...if it has less than 2 legs and more than 4 then we have a problem.



Luv this! Will you share your motto with me? It's perfect. Hate hate hate hate spiders, millipeeds, centipeeds, anything with lots of crawly little legs. 

Rule used to be that if my hubby was home he would have to kill it. These days I kill my own, cause he takes too long and usually tries to throw the dead carcass at me. 

Our cats will play with a mouse all night long rather than kill it. So we usually "help" catch it. I've been known to scream when the cute little creature runs over my bare foot.:embara:

In fact, I seem to scream a bit more lately. I've got some recent hearing loss and its getting pretty easy to sneak up on me! LOL


Keep your card, Princess. I consider myself tough too, but would certainly scream if a snake was in the house.


----------



## gammaw (Apr 20, 2009)

I hate snakes dead or alive real or fake big or small it does not matter a snake is a snake. I hoped I would get over my fear as I got older . But It has not improved and doubt it will. great grammaw and still hate snakes.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

It doesn't matter how outdoorsy you are, a snake where it doesnt belong should scare you. I've grownup with them, kept them as pets, caught wild ones and chased other kids with them. Don't handle them with the smell of their food on your hands, and avoid sudden movements, and its usually ok.

My daughter had a ball python that was a little over 3' long and occasionally got out of its little home, though it never went very far. One morning I found him curled up on my computer, and when she played her electric guitar he would always come check out the amp. He liked the heat and vibration from both machines. 

So one morning, I was sitting in my big comfy recliner checking my email, and I caught a movement out of the corner of my eye. I looked over and saw a big snake climbing up the wall. In that split second, I came as close to panic as I ever do- heart just about jumped out of my chest. 

Then I calmed down and realised it was my daiughters snake who had gotten free again. So I picked him up, set him on her bed where she was sleeping and told her to keep a better eye on him. It scared the heck out of me, but there is no way I'm turning in my Outdoor Gal badge over it.


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

That's one heck of a Tough Indoor Gal badge!!!! No way am I ever living with a snake of any kind or size. I don't even think I could have a rubber play snake in the house - too tempting as a gag. 

I can report that two weeks later, I am not nearly as skitish :twitch: but I am still checking inside my shoes before I put them on. :fear:


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

The fact that you gut your own deer makes you a charter member of the TOUGH GIRL club, and there is no way to get it revoked unless you complain about breaking a nail while gutting said deer. 

Relax, and enjoy the view from the top of the food chain!!! :wink:


----------



## hunting_girl81 (Jun 17, 2009)

i hate snakes to and spiders:mg:


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

You should have seen how quick I bailed off the fishin' pond last night when the bats started swooping!


----------

